# VH45, VQ35, RB30 or 1UZFE???



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi,

currently i'm running on a RB26 engine in my R32 which grunt out 610 on the wheel but i fell that it is running short of TQ.

hence was thinking to go bigger CC for the TQ.

should i go with RB30 which is much easier swap or something more radical like VH45, VQ35 or 1UZFE?????


i was thinking VQ35 but i am not sure that it would serve me right or not...

what i am looking for is somewhere 650 to 700 on the wheel with good TQ from low rpm till red line..

it would be sunday drive car or occasionally track day car hence i was thinking TQ would be nice to drive.

my car is not GTR hence i dont think that putting in another type of engine would be a waste.

i know alot of ppl will flame me for thinking of putting all those engine into a skyline......


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

im just thinking R.I.P.S Rb30 is your way to go!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought about this some time ago, I figured the best option for a swap was the VK56 with 320 hp (240 kW) and 393 ft·lbf (533 N·m) in stock form, there`s plenty of potential, they are also race tuned to a reliable 600bhp for the GT1 GTR.

As Ronni said though, A RIPS RB30 will deliver what you want


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

VQ will cost you a lot more to get to that sort of power than the rest. I boosted my 350Z from the stock 276 upto 420 & it cost around £10K and that was before even touching the internals which you will need to do for 6-700 hp


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

The v8s will need turbos/superchargers to get decent power out of them.

RB30 would be the easiest though I don't know if the RB20 heads bolt onto the RB30 bottom ends. If not then you've got a bit more cost. I guess that the RB20 gearbox won't be up to the job either.

Another option would be one of the LS series engines. You can buy complete engines with gearboxes in crates and apparently they are very easy to fit. You can also get the closest to your target power out of the crate so less money on upgrades will be required (I also understand that you can upgrade the engine very cheaply).

Good luck whichever way you go!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Those questions are better suited to you to answer, how much do you want to spend, what motor setup/characteristics do you prefer? You like a screamer or a torque monster, or both? Do you prefer the sound of a V8? How hard is it going to be for you to get the custom work done?

Do you actually have a GTR or GTS?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Toyota's mysterious and rare 1GZ-FE V12 would be quite something...


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I thought about this some time ago, I figured the best option for a swap was the VK56 with 320 hp (240 kW) and 393 ft·lbf (533 N·m) in stock form, there`s plenty of potential, they are also race tuned to a reliable 600bhp for the GT1 GTR.
> 
> As Ronni said though, A RIPS RB30 will deliver what you want


Im pretty sure the 56 wouldnt fit in the stock engine bay. Way to wide. RIPS RB30. Its easy.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

rb30r34 said:


> Im pretty sure the 56 wouldnt fit in the stock engine bay. Way to wide. RIPS RB30. Its easy.


When I looked at pictures of this engine I thought the same, However, Here is one being fitted into a 240sx, its the height rather than width that appears to be the main problem....

http://www.ffdet.com/members/rich/S14/V8swap.htm

Would be a great project to take on tbh, I can just see my old R33 with a supercharger stuck out of the bonnet 

Your right though, Not easy compared to the RB30.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Would be an amazing project too, a VK56 powered car. What a show-piece


----------



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

Lith said:


> Those questions are better suited to you to answer, how much do you want to spend, what motor setup/characteristics do you prefer? You like a screamer or a torque monster, or both? Do you prefer the sound of a V8? How hard is it going to be for you to get the custom work done?
> 
> Do you actually have a GTR or GTS?



i actually have search in the net for the parts ie forged internal and etc and apparently VQ35 have the most support compare to the rest except for the RB30 which have been done plenty of time.

the least suppore would be the VH45 which we could hardly find any after market parts except valve spring + retainer + regrind cams and CP piston which is quite costly.

1uzfe with a decent price and better support in terms of aftermarket parts.

i be looking at twin turboing it which would give me the targeted HP at around 700 hp at the wheel or so but with much TQ compare to my RB26.

Hence i would be looking at 5K USD for the rebuild of the engine with decent forged internal excluding the labor, turbo, intercooler and ex manifold and stuff.

i would prefer a TQy engine with good drivebility 

i actually hv GTS but with RB26 engine which dynoed at 610 on the rear wheel but i feel it was lacking of low down TQ.


----------



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

ianp said:


> VQ will cost you a lot more to get to that sort of power than the rest. I boosted my 350Z from the stock 276 upto 420 & it cost around £10K and that was before even touching the internals which you will need to do for 6-700 hp


i would assume that the cost it would be turbo kit for brand like HKS? or something similar?

i was thinking to go for local stainless steel piping for intercooler and ex manifold which i would be using garrett turbo or i would stick back to my current twin turbo 2530.

we could get VQ35 engine + auto gear box + wiring + ECU for like 500 pound. so i was thinking with that i could spend another few K for rebuilding the engine with better internal which most probably will cost USD5K or so excluding the labor.


----------



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

Cris said:


> The v8s will need turbos/superchargers to get decent power out of them.
> 
> RB30 would be the easiest though I don't know if the RB20 heads bolt onto the RB30 bottom ends. If not then you've got a bit more cost. I guess that the RB20 gearbox won't be up to the job either.
> 
> ...


i am planning to turbo it regarless which engine i choose.

Yup that is what i thought of also on the RB30 but i was thinking something more radical but space is one problem for engine like VH45 which would be a problem if m thinking of twin turbo.

im running in RB25 gearbox now.

LSx engine would be nice but i cant get it locally here and i have emailed a few dealer but the seems not to response and it would be a bomb for a crate engine for FI application which i can see ranging from 10K USD to high price.

and all this is without all the other parts like wiring + PS pump and etc....

hence i would need to get a scrap yard engine but seems that no one response for oversea customer.

the reason i list down VH45, 1UZFE, VQ35 or RB30 is because i can get it locally for a decent price with all the other parts.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

dreamers said:


> i would assume that the cost it would be turbo kit for brand like HKS? or something similar?
> 
> i was thinking to go for local stainless steel piping for intercooler and ex manifold which i would be using garrett turbo or i would stick back to my current twin turbo 2530.
> 
> we could get VQ35 engine + auto gear box + wiring + ECU for like 500 pound. so i was thinking with that i could spend another few K for rebuilding the engine with better internal which most probably will cost USD5K or so excluding the labor.


HKS supercharger. If you can get hold of the VQ35 HR (the tiwn intake version) then it will handle a bit more power than the standard DE. Standard DE starts to destroy rods at around 400 ft/lb.

When I was looking at GTRs I was deciding between building my VQ to take 500 hp or drop a RB30 in and the costs were pretty much the same.


----------



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

ianp said:


> HKS supercharger. If you can get hold of the VQ35 HR (the tiwn intake version) then it will handle a bit more power than the standard DE. Standard DE starts to destroy rods at around 400 ft/lb.
> 
> When I was looking at GTRs I was deciding between building my VQ to take 500 hp or drop a RB30 in and the costs were pretty much the same.




the reason VQ35 was in the list was because of the extra CC of 500 over the RB30 or even better on the RB26 but i never driven or seat in a VQ35 car before hence i would not know the diff between RB30 vs VQ35 TQ.

i was assuming that bigger the CC better the TQ. i might be wrong on my lame assumption....

:chuckle::chuckle:

but i was told that 1uzfe is low on TQ on the standard form...... VH45 is a TQ monster engine as there is one skyline gts with the engine in it but NA and not turbo....


----------



## Temujin (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Dexter!

Gobiz RB30 powered BNR32 is awesome bro! Should've kept the RB30 block and built it up in urs


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

If you want something different and epic, like your RB (aside from the lack of torque) and not scared of doing some fabrication etc what amount getting an Eaton M90 supercharger - drive it hard enough to run at about 8-9psi without a turbocharger, then get a filthy big plain bearing turbo (Borg Warner S300SX 91/79 perhaps?) and pump the air from that into the M90, then the air from the M90 into the intercooler system and engine.

With that kind of setup you'll effectively have a RB26 that acts like a 4.2litre engine, or a 4.2litre 6cyl that revs and sounds like an RB26 - and be able to drive a turbo to suit. The torque and response could be quite brutal


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

There's more variables than just displacement to increase torque at a certain rpm, you may benefit from just a tune and cam change on your 26 with maybe sacrificing a little up top? but how much can you really put down in a rwd on road tyres anyway?. 

If you are set on a different engine then my opinion would be rb30, the other engines will get expensive fast with your power target wereas you could slap a 30 short block in place of your 26 and bammmm


----------



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

Temujin said:


> Hey Dexter!
> 
> Gobiz RB30 powered BNR32 is awesome bro! Should've kept the RB30 block and built it up in urs


HAHA, ya. hope he is enjoying it now which he does....

i havent tried his car yet should have do it some of this days....


----------



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

Lith said:


> If you want something different and epic, like your RB (aside from the lack of torque) and not scared of doing some fabrication etc what amount getting an Eaton M90 supercharger - drive it hard enough to run at about 8-9psi without a turbocharger, then get a filthy big plain bearing turbo (Borg Warner S300SX 91/79 perhaps?) and pump the air from that into the M90, then the air from the M90 into the intercooler system and engine.
> 
> With that kind of setup you'll effectively have a RB26 that acts like a 4.2litre engine, or a 4.2litre 6cyl that revs and sounds like an RB26 - and be able to drive a turbo to suit. The torque and response could be quite brutal


interesting but now sure we have the expertise here or not to do that......


----------



## dreamers (Dec 28, 2004)

Scott T said:


> There's more variables than just displacement to increase torque at a certain rpm, you may benefit from just a tune and cam change on your 26 with maybe sacrificing a little up top? but how much can you really put down in a rwd on road tyres anyway?.
> 
> If you are set on a different engine then my opinion would be rb30, the other engines will get expensive fast with your power target wereas you could slap a 30 short block in place of your 26 and bammmm


i m thinking to put in the 4wd system from halfcut.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RB30 with either 2wd or 4wd would be the way to go.


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

> i m thinking to put in the 4wd system from halfcut.....


What bout picking up a rolling bnr32? 
with that red r on the back you wont need more torque as nobody really tries you on the road except for suits in v8s in which case you just drop a couple gears and remind them how bathurst used to end but that may not be applicable in malaysia.

suppose if you went rb30 and fitted 4wd you could also pick up an attessa controller, plug it in and youv'e got both but the r32 gtrs standard attessa will still allow you to get very tail happy if thats your thing and if were honest we all smile when that happens (unless you're of the r35 persuasion)


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Wouldnt even consider a 1uz anymore, the 350z engine is smaller, lighter and makes more power standard.

All very pubtalkish Im sure ....


----------



## [Loki] (Oct 17, 2010)

Dexter / dreamers, I suggest you sit in Joe-Han's R32 GTS once its out of the workshop before making any drastic measures. Having just spoken to him yesterday, his choice of engines will be an interesting one.

Unfortunately, the car has been stuck at that workshop for over 7 months now.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

1UZ, NA tuned + aftermarket EMS i'd be unique and funkar to drive. Rb30 RIPS is thé best setup.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

if u want more cc than the rb30 ask rob about a special he can do for u he will get more cc if u need


----------

